# I got my BFP today!! 6 years of TTC!!!!!!!!



## Kimiw

:happydance:I finally got my BFP after TTC for 6 years!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy right now I can't even explain it!!!!


https://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff423/kimiw6969/081112155618.jpg


----------



## LGRJWR

Congrats! That is truly a blessing! I am beyond excited for you!


----------



## Maximoo2

Wow !!!! Super congratulations!!! xxxx


----------



## Kimiw

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimiw

Thank you soo much!! I feel soooo blessed!


----------



## uwa_amanda

Congrats...Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## missy123

Amazing xx anything you did differently?


----------



## kobrinfamily

congratulations!!!


----------



## pinkgeek

Wonderful!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## TacoTime

CONGRATS! Wow, 6 years - what wonderful news! Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## angiepie

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

Im so excited for you!! Ive noticed you around here lately for some reason, and im so happy to see you got your wish :flower:

x


----------



## bexxc

soooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## shelx

That's brill news, bet youre over the moon :) Congrats :D


----------



## Sparklegirl

Congrats hun :happydance:


----------



## Amour

Way to go Mama!!

Congrats to you & yours.

Praying for a h&h 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimiw

actually yes lol. Well this was my second round of clomid. The first cycle I used preseed too, but we did not concieve. This time I did the same thing except I used soft cups! After we dtd I would put one in and leave it in for 12 hours. Remove it and repeat the process for 3 days. Dtd 2 days before positive opk, day of, day after and one more for good luck!


----------



## Kimiw

thanks hun! It has defenitly been a long hard road, and even though I am over the moon right now, I am trying to keep in mind that there are lots of women TTC and have not yet been successful. I was on that side for a long time, and out of respect for my dear friends on here who are LTTTC I don't want to shove it in anybody's face. I am just so excited that is finally my turn. But I will never forget all those years of trying and having my heart broken cycle after cycle. I love all you ladies on Babyandbump.


----------



## Kimiw

uwa_amanda said:


> Congrats...Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!



:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thank you so much, I admit, I am over the moon, but I will never forget how difficult it was to get here. I spent many nights crying myself to sleep wondering if it would ever happen and it did. I just want you, and all you LTTTCers know that I will never forget the struggle and heartache. I love you all so much, and I will always remember what it was like. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope and pray that your day comes too, and if it doesn't I will pray that you find the road to happiness with or without a child. I am not going to sit here and say "it happend to me so it will happen to you" because I don't know that and I also know it doesn't help the heartbreak. Keep strong, and keep moving forward :hugs:


----------



## PheeBee

Huge congratulations! X


----------



## mammag

So so happy to see LTTTC success stories!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Mrs. Owen

CONGRATS, that's is absolutely amazing!!!!! Enjoy this time, and wishing you a very H&H 9 months!!!!


----------



## Barnesmaries

So happy for you! Congrats! x


----------



## Kimiw

mammag said:


> So so happy to see LTTTC success stories!! Congrats!!!

aw, thank you hun! :hugs: I am so happy :cloud9: fingers crossed for you and all the LTTTCers! You all deserve it! Love you all so very much!


----------



## hopefull85

Kimiw said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> So so happy to see LTTTC success stories!! Congrats!!!
> 
> aw, thank you hun! :hugs: I am so happy :cloud9: fingers crossed for you and all the LTTTCers! You all deserve it! Love you all so very much!Click to expand...

I am so happy for you and it gives me hope  i will know soon if this first round of clomid worked fingers crossed i hope this is all that i need. and again congrats :happydance:


----------



## candyem

Wow! Congratulations :)


----------



## ilovehim91810

Congrats I also hope to get my bfp this month fingers double crossed


----------



## ilovehim91810

Kimiw said:


> actually yes lol. Well this was my second round of clomid. The first cycle I used preseed too, but we did not concieve. This time I did the same thing except I used soft cups! After we dtd I would put one in and leave it in for 12 hours. Remove it and repeat the process for 3 days. Dtd 2 days before positive opk, day of, day after and one more for good luck!

I've been using the softcups for three months now with no luck but this month I've added pre seed fertilaid and opk so im hoping after two long disappointed years I finally get my BFP im so glad I came across this site I've only been a member for about a week but everyone is so nice and helpful


----------



## Louppey

Wow, congratulations :happydance: :baby:


----------



## MrsGreen12

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!! H&H 9 moths!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats hun x


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## sharsam1

Kimiw said:


> Thank you soo much!! I feel soooo blessed!

Congrats 2 u! Happy healthy exciting blessed 9 months!


----------



## TTC 84

Huge congrats :)


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations!


----------



## DolceBella

This post is 2 years old. Hope your LO is doing great!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Oops didn't realise that this was an old post!


----------



## saveme

Congrats!!!


----------



## Buffyx

:happydance:Congratulations. That is SO exciting!


----------



## mrskcbrown

OMG Congrats to you. What a blessing!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congrats! H&H 9 months to you hun!


----------



## kitty28

Yay happy 9 months


----------



## Tink_

That's amazing, congratulations xx


----------

